# Lionel OO scale items...



## Boston&Maine (Dec 19, 2007)

Does anyone here own the Lionel OO scale NYC Hudson from the 1940s?


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

No, though one of my Doyle books has a section on Lionel OO. What info are you looking for?

TJ


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

Here we go , he must of cleaned out another closet.

I believe there were some at the show. They were heavy. Sitting pretty at the OMG price table. Marlboro is coming up in DEC. Need a picture?


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Doyle says that Lionel offered 4 versions of the 4-6-4 Hudson: high trim or low trim (piping, valve gear, etc.) in each of 3-rail or 2-rail power options. Production ran 1938 through 1942.

TJ


Ohh ... and T-Man ... I saw LOTS of OMG price tables! (Though I guess tinplate man on the corner with his $450 238 was king of the hill!)


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

The best guy was from Canton a few rows back from the popcorn ,on the left side of the hall. His top shelf was all discount 30 to 50 percent.


----------



## Boston&Maine (Dec 19, 2007)

tjcruiser said:


> No, though one of my Doyle books has a section on Lionel OO. What info are you looking for?
> 
> TJ


I was just simply wondering if anyone actually had one... Don't forget that I _had_ Doyle's book too


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

"had" ... where'd it go?

Side note ...

I picked up a used Lionel history "All Aboard" book the other day at the Greenberg's show ... a bit wrinkled, but for $5 I was happy. Until I got home and started reading a bit of it ... pages 113 to 144 are printed and bound TWICE, and the book has no pages 81 through 112.  Somebody was "out to lunch" at the print shop that day.

TJ


----------



## Boston&Maine (Dec 19, 2007)

I sold my Doyle books when I decided to get out of pre/postwar for like the fifth time, LOL... I really do not hold onto anything if I feel I have no need for it...


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

I don't have the guts to do stuff like that. More of a pack rat type on my end. 'Cause ya' never know when you're gonna need that thingamajig that's packed away way back deep in the corner of the basement!


----------



## rgmichel (May 25, 2012)

I model in OO british outline, but I am interested in doing US/Canada outline steam locos. Unfortunately, there is no OO North American stuff to my knowledge, except for the really old models that are more of collectors' items than anything else. I think I will have to build a second layout for North American HO. I don't like the strange magnified look of my luvly British outline locos next to the HO North American stuff. Its a shame, but that is the way it is. Its surprising how much of a difference such a small change in scale makes, even if they do run on the same track!


----------



## kinetickyle (Jul 10, 2012)

tjcruiser said:


> Doyle says that Lionel offered 4 versions of the 4-6-4 Hudson: high trim or low trim (piping, valve gear, etc.) in each of 3-rail or 2-rail power options. Production ran 1938 through 1942.
> 
> TJ
> 
> ...


Hey,
I have what I believe is a 1939 New York Central 4-6-4 Hudson #001E-24 6, with a model 003W tender. The number under cab is 5342. Does any or all of this info sound
right? Where can I find more info on these model numbers?
Thanks


----------



## kinetickyle (Jul 10, 2012)

Boston&Maine said:


> Does anyone here own the Lionel OO scale NYC Hudson from the 1940s?


Hey,
I have Lionel Engine 001E-24 6, 003, 4-6-4 New York Central Hudson with 003W Tender. Trying to find out more about both pieces.
Thanks


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Yes, Lionel produced the 001, 002, 003, and 004 series of OO scale locos from 1938 to 1942, all 4-6-4 Hudsons.

The 003 was built in 1939 ... made for 2-rail track; lots of detail on the loco; 5342 number on cab; paired with 003W (whistle) or 003T (non-whistle) tenders. "NEW YORK CENTRAL" on tender sides.

A sought after item ... value $250 and up, as warranted by condition.

Regards,

TJ


----------



## trainguru (Jun 28, 2011)

*Just Keep Calm, and Carry On!!!*



rgmichel said:


> I model in OO british outline, but I am interested in doing US/Canada outline steam locos. Unfortunately, there is no OO North American stuff to my knowledge, except for the really old models that are more of collectors' items than anything else. I think I will have to build a second layout for North American HO. I don't like the strange magnified look of my luvly British outline locos next to the HO North American stuff. Its a shame, but that is the way it is. Its surprising how much of a difference such a small change in scale makes, even if they do run on the same track!


The problem with the ancient American OO scale, is that it is like the exact British OO scale system. The locomotives that British OO in general, runs on 4' 1" tracks, which is 4" 8 and 1/2" track in HO. The magnified look of British somewhat troubles me too, but we're just going to have to live with it. Frankly, I'm just going to guage everything between the two, and hope for the best.


----------



## emailcmd (Sep 4, 2016)

Hi, yes I have one very nice ! 
Lionel NYC Hudson 5342 Double O Gauge with steam engine 001E and tender 001T, around 1938 or 1939 I was said, model 'very detailed' one.
Also for this set train, I would like to know better about the engine/loco ref #001E-24 6 and the tender 001T-5 : thanks in advance shall you be able to tell me more about these specific numbers and their meaning ...

Morgan


----------



## Cycleops (Dec 6, 2014)

That's very interesting, I never knew there were any US outline OO gauge trains produced. There was a brief period in the UK when HO models were produced which of course gives the correct track gauge. Some die hards still model in it.


----------



## emailcmd (Sep 4, 2016)

Boston&Maine said:


> I was just simply wondering if anyone actually had one... Don't forget that I _had_ Doyle's book too


Hello there, Yes I have one also : Lionel NYC 4-6-4 Hudson set train with Locomotive engine 001E-246 & Tender 001T-5 & 4 colored freight cars ... very nice version super-detailed locomotive OO Gaucge 3-rail trucks ... 1939 I think ...(?)


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

emailcmd said:


> Hello there, Yes I have one also : Lionel NYC 4-6-4 Hudson set train with Locomotive engine 001E-246 & Tender 001T-5 & 4 colored freight cars ... very nice version super-detailed locomotive OO Gaucge 3-rail trucks ... 1939 I think ...(?)


Boston&Maine has not been on for a very long time so I don't think he will reply.
But why don't you put some pictures in this thread of yours?


----------



## MattR (Oct 30, 2015)

I picked these up Monday. All three Hudson's from the same lady. Tra





















ck, transformer, etc


----------



## emailcmd (Sep 4, 2016)

Big Ed said:


> Boston&Maine has not been on for a very long time so I don't think he will reply.
> But why don't you put some pictures in this thread of yours?


here are photos/pictures, with pleasure ;o)
also 4 freight cars, all from the same Lionel set Hudson 00 Gauge engine 001E and tender 001T ; 1938 I was said, even if I would be happy to identify the original catalog that was presenting the Set ... if someone has the good one with the year edition to give me, thanks in advance


----------



## emailcmd (Sep 4, 2016)

Something else I would like to share with you to get your light (!) your advice, because I do not understand :
After several researches, I finally find that the Lionel prewar set I have is a Ref. Train Outfit n° 0080 (1938, because I have 4 cars - the set 0080W was proposed by Lionel with only 3 cars, I was said)
BUT ...
My set is composed with Hudson locomotive 001E + Tender 001T (+ cars/tracks ...) and for this tender 001T I find indication that "T" means that there is no whistle (and E for the Loco means 'automatic reverse mode / 3 positions)

Strange is that in my Set, there is also a "Whistle Controller N° 66" ... and I do not understand why there is this whistle controller if my set is Outfit 0080.
I saw that Outfit 0080W, is always with Tender 001W ... and W is for the Whistle ... Am I wrong ?

Or finally with loco 001E + Tender 001T is my Set a 0080W with whistle and not a 0080 ???!?

Thanks again, I will read you with pleasure ;o)


----------



## artfull dodger (Nov 19, 2016)

I also dabble with American OO trains. Always looking for more to buy if anybody has some to sell. Other companies that made American OO are Scale Craft, Famco, Nason, Schorr and a few other smaller ones. I have a few scale craft pieces right now. Looking for a Lionel stuff and their 3 rail track to build a layout in the near future. Wish I could hit a jack pot like the one gentleman did from that one lady. All kinds of good stuff.


----------

